# Viper 160xv



## michaelhinchey (Feb 20, 2017)

I just bought a car 2006 subaru tribeca and discovered a module and a valet toggle switch under the dash. I have no remotes for this. I also found a bypass under the middle console where the stereo is. 
I just bought a replacement remote(haven't received it yet) but I dont know where to start when I get it. Could anyone tell me where to start? Also would it just be better to get an upgraded smart start remote start. ? Thank you in advance. 
without any


----------

